# Carriage Hills This Friday



## Dori (Jul 13, 2011)

We leave on Friday for a week at Carriage Hills. Our DD and grandbabies will be with us for the entire time, and our SIL will just be there for the weekend. Vacationing so close to home (an hour and a half drive) is unusual for us, but we are looking forward to our family time.  

Dori


----------



## susieq (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds great tho!!  Carriage Hills is on our list of "someday...", take pics and let us know how you like it.  Have a Great Vacation!!   Enjoy your Grandbabies!!


----------



## moonstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Have a great time Dori! The weather (so far) looks fantastic & this heat seems to have burned off most of the mosquitoes!
~Diane


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 14, 2011)

Dori...if you pick up any scoop about latest plans in redevelopment of the resort, please post if for the benefit of we Hills/Ridge and Lodges owners.  Have a great week.


----------



## Lizyyz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back to Scarborough, Dori! How was your stay? We are heading there end of August and it's also going to be our first time so would appreciate any tips you can share.


----------



## Dori (Jul 26, 2011)

We had a great time, and it was a good week to be away from the heat here in the city. It was an easy drive from Scarborough, and we were able to time our arrival for close to 4:00 p.m.. They are quite sticky about the time- you can pre-check-in, but they won't let you into the unit until exactly 4:00.

We quite like the building we were in. It was the Hanson building and was very close to the playground and the pool. I wrote a detailed review here on TUG. If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to let me know.  Enjoy your trip.

Ironwood, I'm sorry, we didn't hear any news about any redevelopment plans or anything along those lines. Sorry.

Dori


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 26, 2011)

Dori....thanks anyway, and hope you had a great week...it was unseasonably hot for a few days up here.  I will be seeing the head of the local homeowners association this week who usually knows what is going on.


----------



## riu girl (Jul 28, 2011)

Did you happen  to come across what discounts are available at the Horseshow adventure park for guests staying at Carriage Ridge/Hills during your vacation there?

Thank you


----------



## Lizyyz (Jul 28, 2011)

Dori said:


> We had a great time, and it was a good week to be away from the heat here in the city. It was an easy drive from Scarborough, and we were able to time our arrival for close to 4:00 p.m.. They are quite sticky about the time- you can pre-check-in, but they won't let you into the unit until exactly 4:00.
> 
> We quite like the building we were in. It was the Hanson building and was very close to the playground and the pool. I wrote a detailed review here on TUG. If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to let me know.  Enjoy your trip.
> 
> Dori



Thanks to your review I'm not worried any more about inviting some family members who haven't been to a TS; I'm sure they'll be impressed! Is the Hanson building one of the Phase 1/Phase 2, i.e., larger studio units than the newer phases? I have two 2-BR units in Carriage Hills and a studio unit in Carriage Ridge: How far are apart are the two resorts?


----------



## Dori (Jul 28, 2011)

Riu girl, I think they did mention something about Horseshoe discounts at the Monday a.m. coffee meeting, but I didn't pay too much attention, since our grandbabies are just 2 1/2, and 9 months. Horseshoe Valley Resort is just down the road. Sorry I wasn't more help.  BTW, check out zorbing. they offer it at Horseshoe. It looks like so much fun!

Dori


----------



## Dori (Jul 28, 2011)

Lizyyz, I didn't get a look at the phase 2 or 3 units, so I can't say. The Hanson unit was very nice, since it has been recently refurbished. It is in Phase One. if you call the resort, they are very willing to explain the difference. You can ask for square footage, and that will give you a better idea.

Dori


----------



## riu girl (Jul 28, 2011)

Dori said:


> Riu girl, I think they did mention something about Horseshoe discounts at the Monday a.m. coffee meeting, but I didn't pay too much attention, since our grandbabies are just 2 1/2, and 9 months. Horseshoe Valley Resort is just down the road. Sorry I wasn't more help.  BTW, check out zorbing. they offer it at Horseshoe. It looks like so much fun!
> 
> Dori



Thanks for the info.   I knew nothing about the Horseshoe Adventure Park until after I confirmed Carriage Ridge.  It looks like a ton of fun.  Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Harmina (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE:Carriage Hill renovated units*

Lizyyz - The first phase buildings are the Clarence, Hansom, & Rockaway.
Only the Clarence & Hansom have been renovated. All of the units at Carriage Hills have been kept in top notch condition. So even if you don't get a renovated unit, you will not be disappointed. The kitchens in all of the one bedroom units have a smooth top stove, convection oven, convection microwave, fridge with ice maker, dishwasher. The studio units have a bar fridge, microwave, toaster, coffeemaker. 
The first phase studio units are smaller than the 2nd & 3rd phase.
I prefer the design of the studios in the 2nd & 3rd phase ( both 2nd & 3rd phase are identical).
I love the location of the 3rd phase buildings. The buildings in the 3rd phase are the Stratford, Landau, & Victoria. It seems more private, as the area between the buildings seem more spacious. Also, if you were to stay at that end, you would be right by the road that takes you to Carriage Ridge, which is a short walk away. We often go for a walk along there.
I always request an upper floor unit. If you end up having someone with little ones on the floor above, you will hear them running around, dropping things & dragging their toys.
Hope you enjoy your stay. The staff are very accommodating & will go out their way to ensure that you are comfortable. We have been owners since 1997 & always enjoy staying there.


----------



## CSB (Aug 2, 2011)

Lizyyz said:


> Thanks to your review I'm not worried any more about inviting some family members who haven't been to a TS; I'm sure they'll be impressed! Is the Hanson building one of the Phase 1/Phase 2, i.e., larger studio units than the newer phases? I have two 2-BR units in Carriage Hills and a studio unit in Carriage Ridge: How far are apart are the two resorts?



Lizyyz, the Hanson building is part of Phase 1. The buildings closest to the recreation centre are Phase 1 including The Rockaway, The Clarence and The Hanson. Phase 2 are The Concord, and The Norfolk on one end and at the other end (closer to Carriage Ridge and the ski hills) The Victoria, The Landau and The Stratford. 

The distance from Hills to Ridge is walkable especially if you are at the closer end of Carriage Hills resort but not convient if you are going back and forth all the time. It's a short car ride. At the end of the resort road between The Statford and The Landau, it is possible to drive onto the main road but the resort has a chain or gate blocking anyone from using it. Sometime the gate is open and makes it easier to get to Carriage Ridge.


----------



## CSB (Aug 2, 2011)

Lizyyz, I was going to send you an email with a small map of the resort but I could not send you an email or an attachment to a private message. 

I live in the Thornhill area and could also give you a map if you would like.


----------



## Lizyyz (Aug 2, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!*

DH and I were thinking of driving there this weekend but with all this info I think we know which buildings to request now so our Carriage Ridge guests won't feel so left out.  Now I just hope the weather cooperates...

Thanks again for all the helpful info.

Liz


----------



## Dori (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so glad that our resident experts, Harmina and Cindy came to my rescue and explained things properly to you. They were both so helpful to me when we booked. You gals are the best!   
Have a wonderful time on your holiday.

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Aug 2, 2011)

Dori......you did up a great, and very informative review on Carriage Hills...I am so pleased that you had a great time & had beautiful weather during the entire week.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your stay. I really like Carriage Hills as it was my very first stay at a timeshare after buying. All those fears about buying a timeshare went away as soon as we checked into this place. Haven't been there in years, but I hope to go back again some day as I love the area.


----------

